# Samsung p2370ms led monitor for ps3 and tv



## santoshk87 (Aug 10, 2011)

I am planning to buy samsung p2370ms monitor for playing games on ps3 and connecting it to my tata sky hd box for viewing tv. Will it be good for using as a tv for most of the time (with tata sky) and occasionally playing games on ps3 ? My budget is 15000 INR, so cannot buy a similar led hdtv.

But now i found out that samsung p2370ms is lcd, not led. I want a similar 23" hd led monitor which can connect to tata sky hd directly without any tv tuner card. Please suggest any good LED monitor which has mutiple connectivity options like samsung p2370ms.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2011)

DELL Ultrasharp U2311H	

and refer a bit to this thread -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/peripherals/144334-how-connect-tata-sky-my-pc.html


----------



## santoshk87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dell U2311H doesnt have HDMI. also its not LED. i dont want any tv tuner card. I want a 23" LED monitor which can be connected directly to Tata sky hd box and ps3. And if i want to settle for lcd, I can buy Samsung p2370 ms as well which has plethora of connectivity options.


----------



## santoshk87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dell U2311H does not have HDMI. Also it is LCD. I want a 23" LED monitor which can be connected to tata sky hd box directly without a tv tuner card. And if i have to settle for LCD itself, i can very well buy samsung p2370ms which has a plethora of connectivity options.

Please suggest a good 23" LED monitor which can be connected directly to tata sky hd box without a tv tuner card. It will be used as a tv for most of the time.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

santoshk87 said:


> Dell U2311H does not have HDMI. Also it is LCD. I want a 23" LED monitor which can be connected to tata sky hd box directly without a tv tuner card. And if i have to settle for LCD itself, i can very well buy samsung p2370ms which has a plethora of connectivity options.
> 
> Please suggest a good 23" LED monitor which can be connected directly to tata sky hd box without a tv tuner card. It will be used as a tv for most of the time.



I would suggest you to increase your budget a bit if you want to go for LED monitors.


----------



## santoshk87 (Aug 11, 2011)

I saw Benq EW2430 V which is a 24" led monitor. cost is 17,200 i guess. Will it be good when compared to samsung 2370 ms. Main function will be tv usage with tata sky hd.


----------

